# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Do we have to register all of Custom Schema tables

## Geek_Guest

When Custom schema is created we create tables in the custom schema, do we have to register all of these tables with ad_dd package in apps schema or only flex field related tables should be registered?

*Question asked by visitor Ramakrishna Regalla*

----------


## siddharth.antaryami

Hi Ramakrishna,

I think if u r using flexfields or Alerts on the table then only u should register in AD_DD package...
Else the normal procedure is Create a Table in Custom schema and create synonym for that in Apps schema..
Correct me If I am wrong and reply me at siddharth DOT shah AT atosorigin DOT com


Cheers,
Siddharth.

----------


## amit.bhatnagar

> Hi Ramakrishna,
> 
> I think if u r using flexfields or Alerts on the table then only u should register in AD_DD package...
> Else the normal procedure is Create a Table in Custom schema and create synonym for that in Apps schema..
> Correct me If I am wrong and reply me at siddharth DOT shah AT atosorigin DOT com
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> Siddharth.


Sid u r almost correct.Actually the need of registering any table into apps is that we are doing something on that like creating a form,creating a flexfeild or alerts.then we must register it thru ad_dd package into apps. Since apps provide the integration of all modules so it is required to be done..i believe tohether we hav answered it correct..keep in touch if u find something wrong or wana suggest me something more than that.
Amit Bhatnagar
ab.oracle.apps @ gmail . com

----------

